# creme de cacao the same as creme de cocoa?



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

I know that cocoa powder is made from cacao. But is Creme de cacao the same as creme de cocoa?

I've been using creme de cacao for years, but the wife whose always the one to pick it up when she's shopping comes home today with Creme de Cocoa. The liquor store guy had to look it up in his "little book" and claims they're the same.

Before she takes them back and goes to the regular liquor store that sells what we've always been using, I thought I'd display my ignorance about liquor and ask the question on my favorite culinary website!

Tx,
doc


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

same. although there is dark and light. (and light tastes "eh" in brandy alexanders!) 

What brand is it thought, never seen it labeled like that? Hiram Walker or dekuyper are the only brands I can really find around here.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

That's the funny part. It is deKuyper. Before I posted I Googled the names and found out they sell both Creme de Cacao and Creme de Cocoa. I figured why would they trouble themselves to have two different labels if the product is the same?

doc


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

I think the new name is just a new "branding"/label. Silly. Not sure why they did that, but yes...its the same (just be sure if you need dark or light, makes a difference)

We are kind of at a place with cocktails that "good", kind of a revival of classic cocktails, cocktails are "coming back" so of the mixers/etc. are rebranding to be more appealing to the "cocktail" crowd.


----------

